# Bussit > Paikallisliikenne muualla Suomessa >  Matkahuolto avannut maakuntakaupunkien reittioppaat

## kemkim

Matkahuolto.fi:stä lueskelin tänään, että ovat avanneet näppärät reittioppaat joihinkin maakuntakaupunkeihin. Vaikuttivat testatessani oikein näppäriltä ja helppokäyttöisiltä, hienoa Matkahuolto! Kerrankin voi kehua. Jopa helppokäyttöisempiä kuin matka.fi:n aikoinaan tarjoamat paikallisliikenteen reitit. Vielä kun integroitaisiin nämä reittioppaat valtakunnalliseen reittiopastukseen ja saataisiin mukaan myös vakio- ja pikavuoroliikenne.

Ensimmäisessä vaiheessa matkareitti on mahdollista hakea Hämeenlinnan, Jyväskylän, Kouvolan, Lahden ja Porin kaupunkien paikallisliikenteen aikatauluissa. Kunkin kaupungin reittioppaat löytyvät seuraavista osoitteista:

    * Hämeenlinna: http://hameenlinna.matkahuolto.info
    * Jyväskylä: http://jyvaskyla.matkahuolto.info
    * Kouvola: http://kouvola.matkahuolto.info
    * Lahti: http://lahti.matkahuolto.info
    * Pori: http://pori.matkahuolto.info

Matkahuollon tiedote:
http://www.matkahuolto.fi/fi/yrityst.../fi/index.html

----------


## ultrix

Onpa muuten toimiva! Voisi sanoa jopa perinteistä ytv reittiopasta / Repa Reittiopasta helppokäyttöisemmäksi.

----------


## Wänskä

Onko teillä tietoa aikatauluista, milloin näitä reittioppaita laajennetaan koko maahan? Kun ilmeisesti uusia kaupunkeja on lisää tulossa.

----------


## killerpop

> Onko teillä tietoa aikatauluista, milloin näitä reittioppaita laajennetaan koko maahan? Kun ilmeisesti uusia kaupunkeja on lisää tulossa.


Eipä tuota päivän tarkkuuksilla osaa voi ennustaa, mutta seuraavassa vaiheessa epäilisin mukaan tulevan Rauman ja Hyvinkään... riippuen pitkälti pysäkkidatan ym selvitystyön määrästä. Enkä mahdottomana pitäisi, että keväällä olisi mukana Kuopio ja Porvookin. 

Seuraamalla aikataulusivua, tietää parhaiten, mitkä muutkin kaupungit ovat mukana.

----------


## kemkim

Kuopio ja Hyvinkää mukana.

Muistinvirkistykseksi koko Suomen saatavilla olevat paikallisliikenteen reittioppaat:

   Helsinki, Espoo, Vantaa, Kerava, Kirkkonummi: http://aikataulut.ytv.fi/reittiopas/fi/
   Hyvinkää: http://hyvinkaa.matkahuolto.info
   Hämeenlinna: http://hameenlinna.matkahuolto.info
   Joensuu (ei karttaa): http://wilima.jns.fi:8080/traveller/matkainfo
   Jyväskylä: http://jyvaskyla.matkahuolto.info
   Kotka (ei karttaa): http://wilima.kotka.fi:8080/traveller/matkainfo
   Kouvola: http://kouvola.matkahuolto.info
   Kuopio: http://kuopio.matkahuolto.info
   Lahti: http://lahti.matkahuolto.info
   Lappeenranta (ei karttaa): http://lprwilima.lappeenranta.fi:808...r&command=haku
   Mikkeli (ei karttaa): http://wilima.mikkeli.fi:8080/traveller/matkainfo
   Oulu: http://www.linjakas.fi/lang/fi/
   Pori: http://pori.matkahuolto.info
   Tampere: http://atlas.tripplanner.fi/tkl/fi/
   Turku (ei karttaa): http://bussit.turku.fi/traveller/matkainfo
   Vaasa (ei karttaa): http://wilima.vaasa.fi:8080/ - vanhentuneet aikataulutiedot!

----------


## kemkim

> Eipä tuota päivän tarkkuuksilla osaa voi ennustaa, mutta seuraavassa vaiheessa epäilisin mukaan tulevan Rauman ja Hyvinkään... riippuen pitkälti pysäkkidatan ym selvitystyön määrästä. Enkä mahdottomana pitäisi, että keväällä olisi mukana Kuopio ja Porvookin.


Eikös saman tien olisi helppo yhdistää nämä eri kaupunkien reittioppaat yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi? Samaan järjestelmään voitaisiin ohjelmoida pikavuorot ja vakiovuorot. Kartat kun näkyvät olevan samat joka kaupungin reittioppaassa, eli koko Suomen kartat mukana joka kaupungin reittioppaassa. Ainakin Hämeenlinnan reittihaku näyttää myös maaseudun vakiovuoroja niiden kaupunkiosuuksilla.

Jotain olisi saatava matka.fi:n tilalle, vaikka edes pelkän bussipuolen kattavana. Nykyään vaihdollisten bussiyhteyksien löytäminen on vaikeaa, koska Matkahuollon reittihaku näyttää vain pienen osan vaihdoista, eli "viralliset" vaihdot. Läheskään kaikkia sopivia yhteyksiä ei näytetä.

Katselin Hämeenlinnan linjoja reittioppaasta ja yritin jostain saada kokonaiskäsitystä niistä. Nykyiseen Matkahuollon kaupunkiliikenteen reittioppaaseen voisi lisätä mahdollisuuden valita jokin kaupungin bussilinja ja nähdä sen reitti kartalla. Jostain voisi saada tulostettua pysäkkikohtaiset aikataulut halutuille linjoille YTV:n Linjaoppaan malliin.

----------


## killerpop

> Eikös saman tien olisi helppo yhdistää nämä eri kaupunkien reittioppaat yhdeksi kokonaisuudeksi? 
> Samaan järjestelmään voitaisiin ohjelmoida pikavuorot ja vakiovuorot. Kartat kun näkyvät olevan samat joka kaupungin reittioppaassa, eli koko Suomen kartat mukana joka kaupungin reittioppaassa. Ainakin Hämeenlinnan reittihaku näyttää myös maaseudun vakiovuoroja niiden kaupunkiosuuksilla.
> 
> Jotain olisi saatava matka.fi:n tilalle, vaikka edes pelkän bussipuolen kattavana. Nykyään vaihdollisten bussiyhteyksien löytäminen on vaikeaa, koska Matkahuollon reittihaku näyttää vain pienen osan vaihdoista, eli "viralliset" vaihdot. Läheskään kaikkia sopivia yhteyksiä ei näytetä.


Ehkä jollain aikavälillä voisikin olla yksi opas joka kattaa kaiken. Ei se tekninen mahdottomuus olisi. Maltillinen laajeneminen pitää kuitenkin kurissa ne ongelmat, joita Matka.fi -palvelussa oli. Karttaesityksen pitää olla täsmällinen, eikä vain sinne päin. Tässä mielessä Matkahuollon lähestymistapa avata kaupunkikohtaisia oppaita, on hyvä. Realistiset ohitusajat pysäkeille ja tarkat koordinaatit ovat yksi osa tätä kokonaisuutta.

Nykyiset kaupunkien reittioppaat ovat siitä mukavia, että ne keskittää jo kursorinkin kaupungin alueelle, pysäkkilistaus ja katunimirekisteri pysyvät mukavan pieninä eikä tarvitse kahlata läpi 120000 pysäkin listasta ja valita miljoonista kaduista. Jo pelkästään automaattinen tekstinsyöttö kärsisi kovasti kun kolmella ensimmäisellä merkillä alkavia pysäkkejä ja kadunnimiä olisi lähes loputon lista.

Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku on tehty täsmätiedon hakemiseen, johon se soveltuu erinomaisesti.

----------


## kemkim

> Matkahuollon aikatauluhaku on tehty täsmätiedon hakemiseen, johon se soveltuu erinomaisesti.


Kyllä, tähän se soveltuu tosiaan hyvin, harvoin olen löytänyt yhtä näppäriä hakusysteemejä kaikkien vuorojen löytämiseksi halutulla välillä. Matkahuollon haussa on kuitenkin puutteensa. Viimeksi kaipasin reittiä Helsingistä Hirvikoskelle. Matkahuollon haku löytää kyllä reitin Helsingistä Forssaan ja vielä vakiovuoronkin Forssasta Loimaalle. Sen sijaan Loimaan linja-autoasemalta pian Forssasta tulevan vakiovuoron jälkeen lähtevää seuraavaa vakiovuoroa Hirvikoskelle se ei enää löydä. Tällaisissa tilanteissa ei matkustajalla ole oikein mitään tapaa löytää tietoa siitä, onko Helsingin ja Hirvikosken välillä ylipäätään mahdollisuutta matkustaa bussilla.

Matkahuollon haussa on myös puutteena se, että pysäkeistä on mainittu vain nimet, joiden historia saattaa ulottua ties miten kauas ja niistä on lähes mahdoton arvata, missä se pysäkki itse asiassa sijaitsee ja minkä teiden kautta bussi kulkee. Bussiharrastajana toki osaan päätellä asioita ja tämä ei minulle niin suuri ongelma ole, mutta jotain helpotusta tähän olisi hyvä saada heille, jotka eivät ole niin innokkaita bussiharrastajia  :Smile:  Matka.fi oli hyvä alku, mutta edelleen se oli aika vaikeakäyttöinen. Se osoitti kuitenkin, että kyseinen järjestelmä on teknisesti mahdollista rakentaa ja hakuviiveet saadaan lyhyiksi.

----------


## killerpop

Porvoon Liikenne Oy:n uusituilta nettisivuilta voi löytää myös reittioppaan, eli Porvoon reittiopas on http://porvoo.matkahuolto.info/

Kattaa kesäaikataulut (2.6. alkaen)

----------


## killerpop

Tekniikka kehittyy, nyt reittioppaiden tarkennetuissa hakuehdoissa voi halutessaan suosia taikka välttää joitain valitsemiaan linjoja. Ihan mukava lisätoiminto.

----------


## hsiitari

Kokeilin Kouvolan reittiopasta ja tässä muutamia huomioita: Kokeilin yhteysväliä Korjala - Lehtomäki. Iltapäivällä se löysi sopivia reittejä, mutta matka-ajaksi vaihtoineen muodostui lähes tunti, joten taitaa joukkoliikenteen markkinaosuus lähennellä nollaa prosenttia tuolla yhteysvälillä. Tämä johtuu siitä, että pikkuisen vanhan Kouvolan ainoaa kahta heilurilinjaa ei ole tahdistettu keskenään, vaan ne kulkevat pikemminkin niin, että vaihtoaika muodostuu mahdollisimman pitkäksi. Aikataulut ovat enimmäkseen edellisen liikennöitsijän Eino Tuomalan ajoilta.

Aamulla löytyy yhteys Korjalasta keskustaan Prisman pysäkiltä klo 6.06. Se on "bussi", ei linjanumeroa, koska niitä ei ole kattavasti käytössä, ei reittiä edes sanallisesti. Pois pitää jäädä Pohjolatalon pysäkillä, josta kävellään matkakeskukseen 400 metriä linjan 10L pysäkille. Tuo "bussi" menisi kyllä samaan matkakeskukseen...

Ei taida olla tiedot ihan ajan tasalla vielä. Vuodenvaihteessa tapahtuvan kuntaliitoksen jälkeen uudella Kouvolalla on valtava työ saada joukkoliikenteen infrastruktuuri ajan tasalle. Tarkoitan linjanumerointi, pysäkit, pysäkkivarustus, linjakartat, aikataulut, aikataulujen tahdistus koko uuden kaupungin aluella, aikataulukirjat, intenetsivut, jne. Kaikki on hoidettu tähän asti "vasemmalla kädellä" kussakin yhdistyvässä kuudessa kunnassa erikseen. Tai pikemminkin jätetty hoitamatta.

Veikkaan, että kuluu vielä valovuosi, ennenkuin edes tämä reittihaku on uuden Kouvolan osalta ajan tasalla. Kouvolassa on käytössä myös toinenkin kilpaileva reittihaku, nimittäin Wilima-matkainfo.

----------


## Miska

> Aamulla löytyy yhteys Korjalasta keskustaan Prisman pysäkiltä klo 6.06. Se on "bussi", ei linjanumeroa, koska niitä ei ole kattavasti käytössä, ei reittiä edes sanallisesti. Pois pitää jäädä Pohjolatalon pysäkillä, josta kävellään matkakeskukseen 400 metriä linjan 10L pysäkille. Tuo "bussi" menisi kyllä samaan matkakeskukseen...


Tuossa on kyseessä klo 5:55 Voikkaa - Kouvola -seutubussi. Vuoron tietoja täytyy vielä vähän säätää, ettei opas ehdota kävelyä Matkakeskusta edeltävältä pysäkiltä. Vuoro näkyy Kouvolan reittioppaassa testimielessä, mutta loputkin Voikkaa - Kouvola - Myllykoski - Inkeroinen - Anjala -laatukäytävän vuorot olisi tarkoitus saada reittioppaaseen lähiaikoina. Myös muita uuden Kouvolan sisäistä liikennettä on tulossa mukaan. 

Linjanumerot Kouvolan seutubusseilta tosiaan harmillisesti puuttuvat, mutta toivottavasti sellaiset saadaan käyttöön mahdollisimman pian. Sinänsä hassua, että noilla Kouvolan - Kuusankosken seutulinjoilla on aikoinaan ollut numerot, mutta ne ovat unohtuneet jonnekin. Vielä ainakin 90-luvun puolenvälin jälkeen Voikkaa - Kouvola - Inkeroinen -heilurilinja kulki numerolla 1.

----------


## hsiitari

> Linjanumerot Kouvolan seutubusseilta tosiaan harmillisesti puuttuvat, mutta toivottavasti sellaiset saadaan käyttöön mahdollisimman pian. Sinänsä hassua, että noilla Kouvolan - Kuusankosken seutulinjoilla on aikoinaan ollut numerot, mutta ne ovat unohtuneet jonnekin. Vielä ainakin 90-luvun puolenvälin jälkeen Voikkaa - Kouvola - Inkeroinen -heilurilinja kulki numerolla 1.


Tässä Kossilan liikenteen aikana käytössä ollut linjanumerointi:
1 Kouvola - Kuusantie - Voikkaa
2 Kouvola - Kymintehdas - Kuusankoski - Tähtee - Voikkaa
3 Kouvola - Harju - Voikkaa
4 Kouvola - Kymintehdas - Kuusankoski - Tähtee - Pilkanmaa
5 Kouvola - Kolarinmäki - Kuusankoski
6 Kouvola - Kytöaho - Kuusankoski
7 Kuusanniemi - Pilkanmaa - Voikkaa
8 Voikkaa - Kuusanniemi - Keskuslaitos - Rekola

Näistä (numerotonta) liikennettä on jäljellä linjalla 1, pari lähtöä linjoilla 2 ja 6 (6 Voikkaalle/Voikkaalta asti) sekä koulupäivinä liikennettä linjalla 8.

----------


## hsiitari

Tässä vielä yksi havainto Kouvolan reittioppaasta: Matkakeskus - Mielakka aamupäivällä. Matkaa noin 360 kilometriä ja yhdeksi vaihtoehdoksi reittiopas ehdottaa kävelyä koko välille, aika 86 tuntia 10 minuuttia. Joitakin bussiyhteyksiä löytyy, mutta reittioppaasta näyttää puuttuvan linjan 12T pidennykset Tornionmästä Mielakkaan, lähdöt Matkakeskuksesta klo 10.20 ja 13.20 sekä palvelulinjat, joista yksi kulkee juuri Mielakan ohi.

----------


## GT8N

Menee vähän jo aiheen sivuun, mutta jokin reittihaku (jonka nimen olen jo unohtanut), ehdotti alkuvaiheessa Helsinki - Jyväskylä välin yhteydeksi kävele neljä vuorokautta. Ei tullut ihan heti mieleen. :Laughing:

----------


## hsiitari

Nyt näyttäisi Mielakan koordinaatit olevan oikein Kouvolan reittioppaassa. Aikaisemmin Mielakka sijaitsikin Kouvolasta 260 kilometriä suoraan itään Venäjän puolella.

----------


## hsiitari

Testasin taas Kouvolan reittiopasta. Reitiksi valitsin välin Matkakeskus - Tykkimäki ja päivämääräksi 16.7.2008. Kesäajan valitsin siksi, että silloin Tykkimäen huvipuistoon liikennöi oma linja. Metsään menee, valitettavasti. 

Reittiopas ehdottaa linjaa 12T ja loppumatkaan kävelyä tai sitten vaihtoehtoisesti alkumatkaan linjaa 10L, sitten kävelyä 1,6 km ja loppumatkaan ilmeisesti huvipuiston omaa linjaa. Paluumatkaan reittiopas löytää suoriakin yhteyksiä, mutta pois pitää jäädä yhtä pysäkkiä ennen Matkakeskusta ja loppumatka pitäisi kävellä.

Tuota huvipuiston omaa linjaa(kaan) ei ole Kouvolassa numeroitu. Sellaisella reittioppaalla ei tee yhtään mitään, joka identifioi yhteyden merkinnällä "bussi". Joko reittioppaaseen on lisättävä bussilinjan numeron vaihtoehdoksi reitti tai muu sanallinen selvitys tai sitten on suoritettava linjojen numerointi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tuota huvipuiston omaa linjaa(kaan) ei ole Kouvolassa numeroitu. Sellaisella reittioppaalla ei tee yhtään mitään, joka identifioi yhteyden merkinnällä "bussi". Joko reittioppaaseen on lisättävä bussilinjan numeron vaihtoehdoksi reitti tai muu sanallinen selvitys tai sitten on suoritettava linjojen numerointi.


Mielestäni kaikki linjat pitäisi numeroida ja numeroita pitäisi myös käyttää busseissa. On paljon helpompi tähystää numeroa 1-999 kuin rimpsua paikannimiä. Aiottaessa matkustaa oudolla reitillä on usein helpompi selvittää linjanumero kuin arvata, mitä linjakilvessä mahtaa lukea. :Mad:

----------


## ultrix

> Mielestäni kaikki linjat pitäisi numeroida ja numeroita pitäisi myös käyttää busseissa. On paljon helpompi tähystää numeroa 1-999 kuin rimpsua paikannimiä. Aiottaessa matkustaa oudolla reitillä on usein helpompi selvittää linjanumero kuin arvata, mitä linjakilvessä mahtaa lukea.


Linjanumeroistakin voidaan tehdä käyttökelvottomia. Esimerkiksi Tampereen seudulla linja 70 voi yhtä hyvin olla vuoro Tampereen Keskustorilta länteen Nokialle tai itään Kangasalle, vaikka periaatteessa linja on pitkä heiluri Nokialta Tampereen kautta Kangasalle. Lisäksi linjan käyttämä reitti Nokian suunnassa pitää tietää etukäteen aikataulusta tarkistamalla, mahdollisia reittejä kun on ainakin 4.

----------


## Tidtabell

Ei ainakaan toiminut tuo Porin reittiopas, kun testasin vanhaa skolereittiäni Ulvilan Suosmerestä lyseolle Porin keskustaan...

Vaikka matka kestikin aikoinaan ikuisuuden niin ei se sentään tuntia 20minsaa kestänyt, mitä opas ehdottaa... että kävelisin ensiksi 2,5kilsaa keretäkseni samaan dösään, joka menee melkein kotiovelta  :Laughing:  Ja miksi mennä koulua lähimmälle pysäkille kauppatorille, kun voi kätevästi jäädä jo kilometriä aikasemmin kävelemään linja-autoasemalta

Vasta myöhemmin päivällä opas tajuaa, että hei 80 menee myös Suosmerestä, sitä ennen ehdotetaan kävelyä Mynsteriin tai jopa Harjunpäähän. Tähän aikaan opas myös neuvoo menemään ihan kiltisti sinne kauppatorille asti.

Sinänsä hauskoja muistoja on tuosta dösästä kun kaverit tapas ja läksytkin kerkes siinä aika hyvin aamulla tehdä  :Very Happy:  Ja lisäksi vielä dösäkuski usein heitti kauppatorilta mut suoraan lyseolle vaikka linja torille jo loppuikin.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Matkahuolto on avannut Repa Reittioppaan kilpailijan osoitteessa http://tampere.matkahuolto.info/ . Reittiopas sisältää vain seutulinjat, Tampereen joukkoliikenteen reittiopas vain kaupunkiliikenteen linjat.

Jäämme odottamaan yhtenäistä reittiopasta, jossa olisi niin kaupungin sisäiset, seudulliset kuin myös taajamajunalinjatkin.

----------


## killerpop

> Matkahuolto on avannut Repa Reittioppaan kilpailijan osoitteessa http://tampere.matkahuolto.info/ . Reittiopas sisältää vain seutulinjat, Tampereen joukkoliikenteen reittiopas vain kaupunkiliikenteen linjat.


Hei, nyt julkistettu reittiopas ei ole millään tapaa kilpailija, koska se keskittyy juurikin seutuliikenteeseen. Sen sijaan palvelua kannattaakin tutkia asiakasystävällisenä lähestymistapana, sillä seutuliikenteestä ei ole muita linjakarttoja tarjolla.

Sen sijaan että asiakkaan tarvitsisi itse ottaa selville eri reittivariaatioiden 70MRV, 71EthR, 61KTLeSoÄ reittikadut ja soveltuvuuden omiin matkoihin, reittiopas antaa yksinkertaisen selvityksen käytettävissäolevista yhteyksistä.

Painettuja aikatauluja opas ei varmasti korvaa, koska se ei sellaisenaan kulje mukana (poikkeuksena lähinnä miniläppärit), mutta vastaa siihen kysyntään, mitä asiakkaat toivovat.

----------


## hylje

Kuolleista puista painettujen hakuteosten (kuten esim. aikataulukirjat) kuoleman lykkääntymisen suurimpia syitä on kotoisen Nokian itsepäisyys tahi kyvyttömyys tukea ulkopuolisia sovelluskehittäjiä kunnolla. Tekninen mahdollisuus hyvään sovellustukeen ei tullut vasta Applen sen keksittyä vaan jo noin kymmenen vuotta sitten riittävän tehokkaiden puhelinten ja langattoman datan avulla. Silloinen kallis ja minuuttitaksan mukainen langaton data olisi ollut mahdollista käyttää tehokkaasti (siis ei niin kalliisti) asiaan suunnitellulla ohjelmalla.

Miksei näin sitten tapahtunut? Ei Nokialla eikä muilla silloisilla puhelinvalmistajilla ollut minkäänlaista konkreettista strategiaa sille, miten yksi sovellus pysyy toimivana mallista toiseen ja sukupolvesta toiseen. Ei, vielä nykyäänkin sovelluskehittäjän pitää käytännössä virittää sovelluksensa joka ikistä puhelinmallia ja -sukupolvea varten erikseen. Vielä nykyäänkin Nokia tuottaa puhelimia samaan markkinasektoriin (kuten simpukkapuhelimet) joille ei ole mitään lupausta keskinäisestä yhteensopivuudesta.

Jos sovellukset kännyköissä oltaisiin hoidettu asiantuntevammin ja vakavammin jo pian kun se oli mahdollista, pitäisimme jo tänään paperisia aikataulukirjoja mummojen erikoispalveluna.

----------


## killerpop

> Jos sovellukset kännyköissä oltaisiin hoidettu asiantuntevammin ja vakavammin jo pian kun se oli mahdollista, pitäisimme jo tänään paperisia aikataulukirjoja mummojen erikoispalveluna.


Menee jo offtopicin puolelle, mutta itselläni ainakin Nokialaisen kanssa suurin ongelma on riittämätön akkukesto. Moni hyvin yksinkertaiseltakin tuntuva S60-sovellus kyllä imee hetkessä akun tyhjäksi. Monesti virransäästön nimissä tuleekin pidettyä vain välttämättömät (webbiselain, putty ja pari sähköposticlienttiä) päällä.

----------


## GT8N

> Sen sijaan että asiakkaan tarvitsisi itse ottaa selville eri reittivariaatioiden 70MRV, 71EthR, 61KTLeSoÄ reittikadut


Tulee vaan mieleen, että kun numeroita on miinus äärettömästä plus äärettömään, niin riittäisiköhän niistä käyttöön eri linjoille sekä niiden eri reittiversioille? Mielestäni linjanumerossa on ihan hyväksyttävää käyttää yhtä lisäkirjainta (kunhan se on johdonmukainen), mutta jos linjakilvessa lukee 61, mutta vuoro onkin KTLeSoÄ, on jokin pahasti pielessä. Jos liikennöitsijä toivoo lisää matkustajia, voi varmaan aloittaa siitä, että saatavissa on selkeät aikataulut ja linjakartat. Tässä kuitenkin vaaditaan sitä, että samalla linjanumerolla ei ajeta kymmentä eri reittiä. Vai muuttuuko liian selkeäksi?

----------


## ultrix

Tietääkö muuten killerpop tai joku, mikä taho olisi Tampereen seudulla luontevin laatimaan seudullisen linjakartan? Se lienee jokin seuraavista tai yhdistelmä niistä:

Oy Matkahuolto AbTampereen kaupunki / joukkoliikenneSeutuliikennöitsijätTampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymäPirkanmaan liittoLänsi-Suomen lääninhallitus / 2010 alkaen Pirkanmaan ELY-keskusJoukkoliikenneharrastajat (open source/wiki-periaatteella)
Linjakartan tulisi siis sisältää kaikki Tampereen seudun bussireitit lukuunottamatta Tampereen kaupungin tilaamia linjoja 1-39. Siis joka ikinen Pitkänniemen poikkeama ja Eerolansuoran mutka dokumentoituna kartalle, jotta matkustajat saisivat yleiskuvan siitä, mihin seutubussilla ylipäätään pääsee. Reittiopasta käytetään spesifiin matkaan, mutta verkoston hahmottamiseen tarvitaan kaikki reitit näyttävää linjakarttaa.

Tässä on vähän suuntaa antavaa, miltä seutulinjakartan kuuluisi näyttää:


linjakartta

Tosin ilman tummansinisiä Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaamia linjoja, vaikka 1 ja 7 poikkeavatkin noin kilsan verran Pirkkalan puolella.

----------


## GT8N

> Tosin ilman tummansinisiä Tampereen joukkoliikenteen tilaamia linjoja


Saa, ja pitääkin tehdä sellainen linjakartta, missä on ainoastaan seutulinjat, mutta pitäisi olla myös saatavilla sellainen linjakartta jossa on kaikki linjat. Onhan Tampereen kaupunginkin alueella monia sellaisia paikkoja, missä juuri seutuliikenteen osuus on merkittävä.

----------


## ultrix

> Saa, ja pitääkin tehdä sellainen linjakartta, missä on ainoastaan seutulinjat, mutta pitäisi olla myös saatavilla sellainen linjakartta jossa on kaikki linjat. Onhan Tampereen kaupunginkin alueella monia sellaisia paikkoja, missä juuri seutuliikenteen osuus on merkittävä.


Tämä on toki varteenotettava vaihtoehto myöskin, mutta tuleeko kartta sitten liian sekavaksi? Kovin pientä mittakaavaa ei voine käyttää.

----------


## killerpop

> Tämä on toki varteenotettava vaihtoehto myöskin, mutta tuleeko kartta sitten liian sekavaksi? Kovin pientä mittakaavaa ei voine käyttää.


Tähän on yksinkertainen ratkaisu: kääntöpuolelle eri mittakaavassa eri kuntien keskustaajamat + Tampereen kartta ja toiselle puolelle sitten eri mittakaavassa oleva todellinen seudun kattava teos.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tähän on yksinkertainen ratkaisu: kääntöpuolelle eri mittakaavassa eri kuntien keskustaajamat + Tampereen kartta ja toiselle puolelle sitten eri mittakaavassa oleva todellinen seudun kattava teos.


Näin, tai sitten mittakaavaa voi vääristää esittämällä tiheällä reittiverkolla varustetut alueet kuten Tampereen keskusta ja mahdollisesti pienemmät kuntakeskukset suurennetuina ja muun alueen pienennettynä. Jos taustalla on maantieteellisen kartan pinnanmuodot (mm. järvet), niin ne auttavat hahmottamaan mistä on kyse vaikka mittakaava olisikin vähän kuin vääristävän linssin läpi katseltu.

Tätä periaatetta kannattaa hyödyntää myös siihen, että jokaisen pysäkin nimen saa mahtumaan kartalle selkeästi.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Tietääkö muuten killerpop tai joku, mikä taho olisi Tampereen seudulla luontevin laatimaan seudullisen linjakartan?


En tiedä vastausta kysymykseen, mutta kun kaivelin kaappiani, löysin kuin löysinkin kartan nimeltä "Tampereen kaupunkiseudun LINJA-AUTO LIIKENTEEN REITTIKARTTA 1.5.1998". Kartan ovat julkaisseet Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennetyöryhmä, Linja-autoliitto/Sisäsuomen osasto ja Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitos. Kartassa on oikein ISBN-numerokin: 951-609-067-2. Minkä kustantajan numero on 609?

Pääkartassa näkyy pohjois-etelä-suunnassa alue Murole-Toijala ja länsi-itä-suunnassa Ikaalinen-Orivesi ja siihen on merkitty Tampereen kaupunkiseudun seutulippualueen ulkoraja. Pohjakartan copyright Pirkanmaan liitto 1998, kartan Valmistaja Tampereen kaupunkimittausyksikkö. Pienet, tarkemmat kartat on Nokian ja Ylöjärven taajamista ja Tampere-Kangasala-reiteistä.

Kartassa on käytetty linjanumerointia. Esimerkiksi Orivedellä näyttäisi kulkevan seuraavat linjat:
225 ORIVESI-NAAPPILA-SUOMASEMA
745 ÄHTÄRI-OVESI-KALA-PÄLKÄNE-HELSINKI
751 TRE-KALA-OVESI
752 TRE-KALA-OVESI-MÄNTTÄ
753 TRE-KALA-OVESI-LÄNGELMÄKI-JYVÄSKYLÄ
755 TRE-KALA-OVESI-RUOVESI-VIRRAT
757 TRE-KALA-OVESI-POHJASLAHTI
758 TRE-KALA-OVESI-PUHARILA
951 TRE-ORIVESI
952 TRE-OVESI-RUOVESI-VIRRAT-KILLINKOSKI/ÄHTÄRI/KOKKOLA
956 TRE-OVESI-MÄNTTÄ-KEURUU
957 TRE-OVESI-JUUPAJOKI-MÄNTTÄ
962 TRE-KEURUU, PIKA
mo moottoritietä
Y Yliskylän kautta
T Taysin kautta
Kartassa huomautetaan, että kolminumeroiset numerot eivät näy linjakilvissä.

Kääntöpuolella on Tampereen kaupungin liikennelaitoksen kartta ja informaatiota.

Kaapista löytämäni materiaalin pohjalta näyttäisi siltä, että suurimpien kaupunkiseutujen lisäksi erityistä linjakarttaa on julkaistu ainakin Oulussa, Jyväskylässä ja Rovaniemellä. Useissa muissakin kaupungeissa on julkaistu jonkinlainen kartta painetun aikataulun yhteydessä. Joissakin on jopa linjakohtaiset kartat tai linjakohtaisia karttoja (Joensuu, Kotka, Pori, Vaasa,..). Netistä on tulostettavissa paljon reittikarttoja lähinnä kaupunkien sivuilta.

Vuosittain ilmestyvä Oulun seudun paikallisliikenteen linjakartta kattaa Oulun lisäksi naapurit Haukipudas, Kiiminki, Kempele ja Oulunsalo. Koska Tampereen seudulla on enemmän esitettävää, on varmaan paikallaan, että on erikseen keskuskaupungin linjakartta ja toisaalta seutulinjojen kartta. Tästä jälkimmäisestä voisi varmaan julkaista uuden painoksen useamminkin kuin nyt näyttäisi tapahtuneen.

----------


## hsiitari

Entisen Kuusankosken kaupungin paikallislinjat puuttuvat edelleen Kouvolan reittioppaasta, vaikka kuuden kunnan muodostama suur-Kouvola tulee kohta yhden vuoden ikäiseksi. Esim. Korialta Kuusankosken keskustaan on koulupäivinä 7 suoraa yhteyttä (Linja 11). Reittiopas ehdottaa kulkua Kouvolan keskustan kautta. Välille Vanhainkodintie Kuusaanniementie reittiopas ehdottaa jopa kävelyä, vaikka tällä välillä kulkee koulupäivinä linja 8.

----------


## hsiitari

Kouvolan reittioppaassa on tapahtunut hienoista kehitystä. Korian ja Kuusankosken keskustan väliset vuorot löytyvät nyt siitä. Edelleen mm. Pilkanmaahan pitää reittioppaan mukaan kävellä vaikka sinne on koulupäivinä liikennettä.

----------


## juhovh

Pahoittelen, että tämä menee nyt vähän mainoksen puolelle, mutta tuli kyseinen viestiketju vastaan ja aihe kiinnostaa.

iPhonelle/iPod Touchille olen vääntänyt tuollaisen ReittiGPS:n kaltaisen softan http://itunes.apple.com/fi/app/reitt...ee/id352222999 ja se toimii nyt pääkaupunkiseudun reittioppaan ja Repa Reittioppaan tietokannoilla. Lisäilen parhaillaan noita matkahuollon reittioppaita ohjelmaan ja homma toimii karttoineen päivineen. Pitää lähinnä enää miettiä käyttöliittymää, että miten saa helposti valittua manuaalisesti reittioppaan, noita kun on melkoinen litania.

Tarkoituksena on, että saisi kaikki reittioppaat samaan softaan mukaan ja laitteen GPS:stä valittaisiin oletuksena automaattisesti oikea reittiopas sijainnin mukaan. Lisäksi porttausta muille puhelimille on jo tehty, mutta siinä on aika paljon työtä ja vaikea löytää aikaa kun pitäisi rahaakin tienata.  :Sad: 

Neuvottelin Logican ja Destian kanssa kehityksestä, mutta kumpaakaan ei kiinnostanut. Lisäksi Destia ei halunnut antaa matka.fi-tietokantaansa käyttöön edes testimielessä, eikä ole varaa maksaa isoja summia sen käytöstä. Kuulemma heillä on ollut jotain mobiilia silti suunnitelmissa. Onneksi HSL antaa ilmaiseksi kantansa käyttöön, kunhan ei veloita mitään hakukohtaisia maksuja ja käyttö pysyy kohtuudessa.

----------


## killerpop

> Pahoittelen, että tämä menee nyt vähän mainoksen puolelle, mutta tuli kyseinen viestiketju vastaan ja aihe kiinnostaa.


No niin, ei tässä vielä mainostamiseen päästä, hienoa että nähdään vaa tehdä innovatiivisia sovelluksia.




> iPhonelle/iPod Touchille olen vääntänyt tuollaisen ReittiGPS:n kaltaisen softan http://itunes.apple.com/fi/app/reitt...ee/id352222999 ja se toimii nyt pääkaupunkiseudun reittioppaan ja Repa Reittioppaan tietokannoilla. Lisäilen parhaillaan noita matkahuollon reittioppaita ohjelmaan ja homma toimii karttoineen päivineen. Pitää lähinnä enää miettiä käyttöliittymää, että miten saa helposti valittua manuaalisesti reittioppaan, noita kun on melkoinen litania.


Tässä heti mieleen tulee kysymys, että jos ja kun kerran taitoja on tehdä käyttäjäystävällisiä sovelluksia, niin eikö S60-ympäristö olisi massojen kannalta se tärkein. iphonet ja muut iJutut ovat vieläkin kovin marginaalisia, siinä kun symbian löytyy prosentuaalisesti useammasta laitteesta.




> Tarkoituksena on, että saisi kaikki reittioppaat samaan softaan mukaan ja laitteen GPS:stä valittaisiin oletuksena automaattisesti oikea reittiopas sijainnin mukaan. Lisäksi porttausta muille puhelimille on jo tehty, mutta siinä on aika paljon työtä ja vaikea löytää aikaa kun pitäisi rahaakin tienata. 
> 
> Neuvottelin Logican ja Destian kanssa kehityksestä, mutta kumpaakaan ei kiinnostanut. Lisäksi Destia ei halunnut antaa matka.fi-tietokantaansa käyttöön edes testimielessä, eikä ole varaa maksaa isoja summia sen käytöstä. Kuulemma heillä on ollut jotain mobiilia silti suunnitelmissa. Onneksi HSL antaa ilmaiseksi kantansa käyttöön, kunhan ei veloita mitään hakukohtaisia maksuja ja käyttö pysyy kohtuudessa.


Voisiko ajatella, että puhelin hakisi tietonsa GSM-tukimastojen perusteella, jos paikannustietoa ei ole GPS:llä saatavana? Usein huomannut, että paras navgaattori on google maps, joka hakee arvotun sijainnin juurikin tukiasemien perudsteella, kun satelliteista ei ole apua.

----------


## juhovh

> Tässä heti mieleen tulee kysymys, että jos ja kun kerran taitoja on tehdä käyttäjäystävällisiä sovelluksia, niin eikö S60-ympäristö olisi massojen kannalta se tärkein. iphonet ja muut iJutut ovat vieläkin kovin marginaalisia, siinä kun symbian löytyy prosentuaalisesti useammasta laitteesta.


Selitys menee vähän tekniseksi, mutta tällä hetkellä näyttäisi siltä, että ei oikein kannata. Nokia on lanseeraamassa uusia Symbian^3 ja Symbian^4 järjestelmäversioita, joissa pistetään käyttöliittymäpuoli uusiksi ja joita käyttäviä luureja odotetaan jo tälle vuodelle. Syy on siinä, että nykyisellään tuo S60 ei oikein taivu kunnolla kosketusnäyttöpuhelimiin, etenkään sellaisiin missä on ns. "multitouch", eikä ohjelmistokehitys ole todellakaan mukavaa.

Seuraus tästä on, että perinteiselle Symbianille ja S60:lle tehdyt sovellukset menee käytännössä uudelleenkirjoitettavaksi puhtaalta pöydältä Qt-alustalle. Nämä uudet Symbian-sovellukset tulevat toimimaan luultavasti jatkossakin nykyisillä S60 3.1, 3.2 ja 5.0 alustoilla, mutta tuskin sitä vanhemmilla. Tästä johtuen olen tehnyt tuosta ohjelman rungosta koko ajan rinnalla Qt-versiota, että jos ja kun aikaa riittää niin saisi helpommin käytettävät joukkoliikennetiedot Nokialaisillekin.

Tähän siis viittasin muilla puhelinmalleilla, itsekään kun en omista iPhonea, ainoastaan iPod Touchin jolla tuota käytän. Mutta sen kosketusnäytön takia kartan pyörittely on kyllä aika näppärää, pakko myöntää. Ja koska laitteet ovat kaikki samanlaisia niin tekijöiden ei tarvitse testata joka ikisellä laitteella erikseen, mikä on varmaan yksi syy miksi iJutut ovat suosittuja.




> Voisiko ajatella, että puhelin hakisi tietonsa GSM-tukimastojen perusteella, jos paikannustietoa ei ole GPS:llä saatavana? Usein huomannut, että paras navgaattori on google maps, joka hakee arvotun sijainnin juurikin tukiasemien perudsteella, kun satelliteista ei ole apua.


Tuo paikannus on enemmän puhelimesta kiinni. Ymmärtääkseni lähes kaikki puhelimet käyttävät nykyään AGPS:ää, joka käyttää GSM-tukimastoja ja lähellä olevia WLAN-tukiasemia paikantamaan ylimalkaisen sijainnin. Vasta tämän jälkeen tarvittaessa käynnistetään GPS, ellei riittävän tarkkaa sijaintia ole vielä pystytty muuten määrittelemään. Ohjelmiin tämä ei vaikuta juuri millään tavalla, vaan ohjelmat pyytävät laitteelta sijainnin tietyllä tarkkuudella ja kaikki muu tapahtuu ns. konepellin alla. Olen käyttänyt aika epätarkkaa sijaintia, ettei GPS:ää tarvitsisi turhaan odotella.

Meni vähän offtopiciksi, joten ei ehkä kannata tässä viestiketjussa jatkaa. Mutta toivottavasti selvensi kysymyksiä.  :Smile:

----------


## ultrix

Symbian on siitä jännä systeemi, että se ei ole taaksepäin yhteensopiva. Tästä ei edes varoitella mitenkään kovin näkyvästi, vaan se täytyy kantapään kautta kokea. 

Mulla oli aiemmin N70, jossa on 2. sukupolven S60-järjestelmä. Se meni sitten kahden vuoden kuluttua särki ja ostin N81 8GB:n, jossa on 3. sukupolven S60. Yritin sitten asentaa laitteeseen N70:ssä käyttämääni musiikkisoitinta ja vasta ties kuinka monennella asennusyrityksellä keksin lähteä googlettamaan, että missä oikein on vika. Selvisi, että sukupolvet eroavat toisistaan sisäisesti kuin yö ja päivä, eikä *.sis-ohjelmia voi oikein millään edes konvertoida *.sisx-ohjelmiksi, edes lähdekoodista. 

Edelleenkään en saa ylivoimaista (mm. moduulimusiikkia toistavaan) UltraMP3:sta musiikkipuhelimeeni, vaan joudun tyytymään Nokian täysin surkean käyttöliittymän omaavaan, hitaaseen "Soittimeen", jota ei voi edes sulkea. Shit happens, seuraava puhelin täytyy harkita tarkemmin. Ei enää Symbiania kuitenkaan.  :Smile:

----------


## Max

Mitä mieltä olette osoitteessa www.020202.fi toimivasta reittioppaasta? Siinä tuntuu olevan niin kauko- kuin paikallisliikenteenkin vuorot aika hyvin.

----------


## Jouni Seilonen

> Mitä mieltä olette osoitteessa www.020202.fi toimivasta reittioppaasta? Siinä tuntuu olevan niin kauko- kuin paikallisliikenteenkin vuorot aika hyvin.


Siellä näytti lukevan _powered by Destia_, joten eikös se ole silloin sama kuin matka.fi?

Katsoin kokeeksi yhteyttä Kuluntalahti - Kajaanin keskusta. Busseja menee arkiaamuna aika hyvin, mutta tämä palvelu löysi vain yhden kunnollisen yhteyden. Muut neuvotut yhteydet olisivat sisältäneet pitkiä kävelyjä ja aivan turhaan. Mielestäni Destian palvelu on huonoa mainosta joukkoliikenteelle: busseja kulkee, mutta palvelu ei osaa kertoa niistä. :Mad:

----------


## Jussi

> Neuvottelin Logican ja Destian kanssa kehityksestä, mutta kumpaakaan ei kiinnostanut. Lisäksi Destia ei halunnut antaa matka.fi-tietokantaansa käyttöön edes testimielessä, eikä ole varaa maksaa isoja summia sen käytöstä. Kuulemma heillä on ollut jotain mobiilia silti suunnitelmissa. Onneksi HSL antaa ilmaiseksi kantansa käyttöön, kunhan ei veloita mitään hakukohtaisia maksuja ja käyttö pysyy kohtuudessa.


Tässä ehkä näkyy taustalla olevien organisaatioiden erilaisuus. Destialle ja Logicalle on aika sama löytävätkö matkustajat joukkoliikennereitin, sen sijaan siitä saattaa olla hyötyä että käyttäjät tekevät hakunsa tietyn sivuston kautta (mainos- yms. tulot jne.). 

HSL sen sijaan hyöytyy jokaisesta maksavasta asiakkaasta. Jos sitten vielä reittioppaan avulla matkustajia saadaan houkuteltua vähemmän kuormitetuille linjoille, näidenkin linjojen kannattavuus paranee ja toisaalta ruuhkaisemmilla linjoilla ei tarvitse lisätä kapasiteettia.

----------


## juhovh

> Tässä ehkä näkyy taustalla olevien organisaatioiden erilaisuus. Destialle ja Logicalle on aika sama löytävätkö matkustajat joukkoliikennereitin, sen sijaan siitä saattaa olla hyötyä että käyttäjät tekevät hakunsa tietyn sivuston kautta (mainos- yms. tulot jne.). 
> 
> HSL sen sijaan hyöytyy jokaisesta maksavasta asiakkaasta. Jos sitten vielä reittioppaan avulla matkustajia saadaan houkuteltua vähemmän kuormitetuille linjoille, näidenkin linjojen kannattavuus paranee ja toisaalta ruuhkaisemmilla linjoilla ei tarvitse lisätä kapasiteettia.


Näinpä. Logicaa ei kiinnosta pistää reittioppaaseen mitään muuta kuin työtunteja ja minimaalinen määrä ymmärrettävistä syistä, mutta tuo Destia ja matka.fi hieman kummastuttaa kaikin puolin. Julkinen liikenne ei ole oikeastaan mitenkään Destian heiniä ja palvelu on jätetty selvästi hiomattomaksi ja sitä kautta usein käyttökelvottomaksi. Jotenkin haiskahtaa lähinnä profiilin kohotukselta, liekö ministeriöstä aikoinaan tullut käsky, että tällaisen tekeminen on hyväksi kansantaloudelle...

On kyllä tuo 020202.fi todellakin matka.fi uusissa kuorissa, eikä edes mitenkään järin hyvin tehtynä. Reitit on edelleen sitä samaa, mutta näytti kartassakin olevan vähän vikaa ja käyttöliittymä hankala. Ainakin kun testasin niin reittiviiva kulki enemmän tien vieressä kuin mitä HSL:n tietokannoissa...

----------


## TEP70

> 020202.fi


02.fi on näemmä nyt lakannut olemasta ja ohjautuu Fonectan palveluun. Palveluiden ulkoasu näyttää vanhalta 02.fi:ltä.

----------

